# HGH on an Empty Stomach



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Just this at the emnd of Datbtrues sticky.

"Administration should ideally be done on either an empty stomach or with only protein in the stomach. Fats & carbs blunt GH release. So administer the peptides and wait about 20 minutes (no more then 30 but no less then 15 minutes) to eat. AT that point the GH pulse has about hit the peak and you can eat what you want. "

Is this true of all peps, incl' HGH?

I was initially under the impression that HGH should be used on an empty stomach, avoiding carbs but i have since read that this is unecessary.

Is this due to the fact that HGH is a synthetic gh and therefore doesnt need to be released, as opposed to other peps like GHRP that are precursors of gh?

Hope this makes sense as my pep knowledge is clearly limited and also often confused.

Thanks.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Ghrp's yes 20min either way but not GH the only reason you would do GH on a empty stomach is for fat burning pre cardio in the morning works well like this in my opinion


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this applies to Peptides but not GH....


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks fellas.


----------

